# Fountain pens have messed up my life!



## Texatdurango (Dec 7, 2007)

Since becoming infatuated with fountain pens, my life has become a total mess!

At first it was the different size nibs, testing them on everything in sight, from scratch pads, backs of envelopes... mailed or unmailed! or anything that would hold an ink line.

Now if that weren't bad enough, I started playing around with different colors of ink.  That was smart!  Now I have little bottles of ink scattered about, little rubber refills of every color imaginable and the doodling... EVERYWHERE!  As my wife says... "Than GOD at least it's colorful!

And forget taking down a phone number or other information during a phone conversation.  With all the swirls and doodles a simple number is no longer recognizable.  Did I tell you I also went out and bought some calligraphy books and pens... and more colored ink?

So, to those reading this who are contemplating jumping into the world of fountain pens I say..... RUN, run as fast as you can away from the light, it's just going to bring a huge mess into your life!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 7, 2007)

Bwhhhaaaahaaaa.....  [Darth Vader voice]George, come to the color side![/Darth Vader voice]


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 7, 2007)

I forgot another mess......  You know, I'm an easy guy to pick out of a crowd, 6'3, 250 lbs, blue jeans and blue jeans shirts, just about all I wear these days unless I'm in the shop getting real messy.  Now I'm even easier to spot, just look for the big ole ink stain in my left shirt pocket!  Don't see many of those these days![:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 8, 2007)

George, I've had to start carrying two pens b/c of the very same thing. I love my colored inks! But I sign a number of official documents and these have to be blue or black. But I do all my other writing with my "color of the..." I guess it would be "week".


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> George, I've had to start carrying two pens b/c of the very same thing. I love my colored inks! But I sign a number of official documents and these have to be blue or black. But I do all my other writing with my "color of the..." I guess it would be "week".


Lucky you... with me lately, it's been "color of the day"!  I think so far I am settling on a nice dark blue/black or emerald green as my favorites.  I should be looking for a nice "light denim" so when things happen, they aren't that noticable!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey George! l know where ya coming from mate!also how's ya the fingers looking.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 10, 2007)

I love fountain pens too, I feel that the vortex is getting stronger, pulling me into all the expense, joys and frustrations that it will bring.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 10, 2007)

George, Do you know that some people collect ink bottles??  Some of the new inks have some really nice looking designs!


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't blame us. We tried top warn you, but you wouldn't listen.

Look at it this way, you now have designer shirts with different colored pockets. Start wearing white ashirts, and show your colors.


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have had a couple of people ask about fountain pens.  I said yes, I could make them one if they wanted. I on the other hand, am immune to the lure of these evil objects.  As a lefty I have spent many years just trying to wash off and keep off pencil lead, ball point ink, etc.  I guess I am one of the lucky ones


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 10, 2007)

Shawn -  Let me tell you about the Private Reserve "Ultra" line of inks that are super fast drying - just for lefties!!!


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh No Lou, I can feel the power of the dark side calling!  Actually I do want to explore the world of fountain pens after the first of the year, both for my customers and for myself.  My wife and I have a friend that we have know for a long time that thinks my pens are wonderful and tells others this.  But I still can't get het to give up her Montblanc that she has used for years.  If I can come up with a really nice looking, well balanced pen that also writes really well, maybe?


----------

